# HELP~~



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

I need to settle on a name for my "business". I plan on putting my harness's on the web, but can't finalize the name..... Please help me by voting for the names.

My number one choice is Dawg 'On Cute - Pet Fashions & Accessories, but have friends who don't like it - HELP

I know some may sound silly, but need options. Also, once I settle on a name I have to make sure it's not already taken.... what fun...


----------



## Lindsey21 (Apr 14, 2005)

I vote for the Mia Bella Boutique. Dog fashion is very lucrative right now, with markets growing, and your primary customers are going to be fashion-minded women... Mia Bella sounds luxe  I'm a web designer who does online stores all of the time, so I've had to help people plenty of times deciding on what name might be best for their business. I think Dawg'On Cute is very cute, but Mia Bella Boutique will probably have a better shot at attracting customers! Hope this helps a bit!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

That helps alot - Thank you so much!


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

I also voted Mia Bella Boutique. As a customer, I would definitely be drawn by that name! :wink: Good luck Traci!!! :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

mia bella got my vote!


(and by the way, you have a customer in waiting already lol!)


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks!!! I am making a dress & leash for Lily already!!! Woo, HOO!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I voted for Dawg 'on cute - it's a cute and catchy name. But I can see where Mia Bella Boutique has a classier image.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Mia's Mom said:


> Thanks!!! I am making a dress & leash for Lily already!!! Woo, HOO!


Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I love the sound of Mia Bella but just looking at the name, I'd have no idea what you were selling. If I knew you sold stuff for dogs or more specifically, for small dogs, I'd check you out in a heartbeat. I voted for Fur Baby Fashions.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Maybe Mia Bella Dog Boutique in order to make it clearer what she's selling to strangers?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

yes Mia bella for me too it sounds so designer :lol:


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi!

I like fur baby fashion best.
Its cute, catchy and everyone gets an idea what you are selling.
I´ll sure shop in your Boutique!

Good luck!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

hey ,

i voted dawg'on cute  it's funny !!

kisses nat


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks, guys!!! You all have been alot of help. As to concerns that someone might not know what I am selling by the name, I came up with the name below:

Mia Bella's Pet Boutique 

Does this cover the "what are they selling" ???????? I kinda like it - please tell me what you think!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Someone else suggested:

Mia Bella's Pet Fashions

Thoughts????


----------



## Lindsey21 (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep, that works well. You might also want to try names that let people know you sell apparel, not pets  

You could try something like "Mia Bella's Canine Couture" or anything else to help people know what you're selling. But you are coming up with some great ideas!


----------



## Lindsey21 (Apr 14, 2005)

Didn't see your last post, we posted at the same time  That one sounds good too!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Lindsey21 said:


> Yep, that works well. You might also want to try names that let people know you sell apparel, not pets
> 
> You could try something like "Mia Bella's Canine Couture" or anything else to help people know what you're selling. But you are coming up with some great ideas!


oooh canine coutoure i like that!


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

I also like the canine couture. And please let us now once your up and running I will definitely buy some stuff from you.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'd like to change my vote... to Mia Bella Canine Couture. That name rocks and I'll bet it's available.


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

i LOVE Mia Bella Canine Couture!

Maybe it could be called

"Mia Bella Canine Couture, For Sydney and her pup Minka Free of Charge!"

I think that is a better name  

Love n hugs

S xXx


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

:lol: That was good!!! I think you guys nailed it...... I am going to use

Mia Bella's Canine Couture!!

Thanks for all the votes and comments, it really helped!!!!! I'll make sure and let you know when my website is up and running!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

and it only took us 3 pages to get it right! whoohoo we all deserve 50% off the first order :wink: :wink:


----------



## Lindsey21 (Apr 14, 2005)

you're welcome


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

I think a discount would be in order!!!! :? LOL - Thanks, again, for all the help!


----------

